# Squirrel Dumplings



## roller (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been wanting some squirrel dumplings lately so I went out to the Pecan trees on my properity and shot me a couple..Skinned and cleaned the squirrels and made the dumplings from scratch no store bought dumplings for me...They turned out great and also made a pan of cornbread to go with them...Thanks for looking..













food8 001.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012






Boiled them until tender













food8 002.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012






All seasoned up













food8 001.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012






Almost forgot to take a pic of the dough. I cut the dough into 1 in. squares and boiled in the squirrel broth until done..













food8 002.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012






The squirrels are done now to debone them and into the dumplings .













food8 003.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012






Money shot !













food8 005.JPG



__ roller
__ Oct 24, 2012






Thanks for looking !


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great!

I love squirrel, especially squirrel pot pie!




~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2012)

Never had squirrel....  Country gravy makes everything better....  Looks really good.....  Dave


----------



## frosty (Oct 24, 2012)

Roller, that puts my chicken & Dumplings to shame!  Looks excellent!


----------



## linguica (Oct 24, 2012)

Never had squirrel before either. Yours looks tasty. I bet i would eat some and come back for more. Around here if i shot a squirrel it would bring out the police tac squad and i would spend the next year or two in the lockup.   It must be nice to live where you don't have to worry about nosy neighbors.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks tasty...

No squirrels for me tho...long story...

Too bad tho ... I have whacked about a dozen of them in the last 10 days..

They are getting too chummy with the bird food.

The carcasses have disappeared overnight..didn't know what was grabbing them til we got visited by one of these guys last night...carried one off.

Huge .... about a 4 foot wingspan....so they are getting eaten....













owl.jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 24, 2012


----------



## roller (Oct 24, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Looks tasty...
> 
> No squirrels for me tho...long story...
> 
> ...


Thats to bad Craig your are missing out on some free meals...


Linguica said:


> Never had squirrel before either. Yours looks tasty. I bet i would eat some and come back for more. Around here if i shot a squirrel it would bring out the police tac squad and i would spend the next year or two in the lockup.   It must be nice to live where you don't have to worry about nosy neighbors.


Thanks Its nice to be able to shoot around your place...


Frosty said:


> Roller, that puts my chicken & Dumplings to shame!  Looks excellent!


Thanks Frosty but I bet your C&D`s are great !


DaveOmak said:


> Never had squirrel....  Country gravy makes everything better....  Looks really good.....  Dave


Yes it does Dave Thanks !


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks great!
> I love squirrel, especially squirrel pot pie!
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin squirrel is great !


----------



## big casino (Oct 24, 2012)

I Love squirrel,  when I used to hunt I ate more squirrel than anything else, I would choose squirrel over any type of big game or fowl, I used to bread it and  pan fry it like you do with chicken


----------



## roller (Oct 24, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> I Love squirrel,  when I used to hunt I ate more squirrel than anything else, I would choose squirrel over any type of big game or fowl, I used to bread it and  pan fry it like you do with chicken


That is the way I normally eat mine but I boil it to get it tender then flour it and fry...awesome !


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks pretty good! Never had it before and I'm not sure if I ever will, unless the poop hits the fan.


----------



## allen (Oct 24, 2012)

Roller, Eating squirrel brings back fond memories of good ole dad taking us kids squirrel and rabbit hunting just never had the dumplings.Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## linguica (Oct 24, 2012)

About those "dumplings".  Awhile ago we had an opinionated Southern lady over for supper. She offered to make desert, peach cobbler. She made a batch of what I called pie crust, cut it in to little squares and cooked it with the peaches and heavy syrup.She called the pie crust "dumplings". I explained that here in the North, dumplings where made more like a biscuit and cooked on top of the cobbler. I have to tell you that if women had been allow to fight in the War Between the States the outcome would have been very different...........Y'ALL       
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Southern women are like a stick of dynamite wrapped in white lace.


----------



## roller (Oct 25, 2012)

Linguica said:


> About those "dumplings".  Awhile ago we had an opinionated Southern lady over for supper. She offered to make desert, peach cobbler. She made a batch of what I called pie crust, cut it in to little squares and cooked it with the peaches and heavy syrup.She called the pie crust "dumplings". I explained that here in the North, dumplings where made more like a biscuit and cooked on top of the cobbler. I have to tell you that if women had been allow to fight in the War Between the States the outcome would have been very different...........Y'ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Linguica said:


> About those "dumplings".  Awhile ago we had an opinionated Southern lady over for supper. She offered to make desert, peach cobbler. She made a batch of what I called pie crust, cut it in to little squares and cooked it with the peaches and heavy syrup.She called the pie crust "dumplings". I explained that here in the North, dumplings where made more like a biscuit and cooked on top of the cobbler. I have to tell you that if women had been allow to fight in the War Between the States the outcome would have been very different...........Y'ALL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.....My dumpling dough is just 2 cups of AP flour a pinch of salt and 1 cup of ICE water..


Allen said:


> Roller, Eating squirrel brings back fond memories of good ole dad taking us kids squirrel and rabbit hunting just never had the dumplings.Thanks for sharing the pics.





JP61 said:


> Looks pretty good! Never had it before and I'm not sure if I ever will, unless the poop hits the fan.


Thanks guys and your welcome !


----------



## xxsmokin foolxx (Oct 25, 2012)

WoW that brings back some memories Roller  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great looking meal you put together, now you have me ready to take a few shots next time I step out back!!


----------



## rdknb (Oct 25, 2012)

I have never had it either, well not that I know of.  When I was in Honduras I eat stuff that was good, but had no idea of what it was.  Yours look very good


----------



## sound1 (Oct 25, 2012)

When I make dumplings like that (the way my grandma taught me) people try to correct me and call them noodles. Hard to convince some that there was life before Bisquick dumplings.


----------



## big casino (Oct 25, 2012)

actually we always called that type of dumping  "tire patches"  our recipe is the same Roller except we use the soup broth for the liquid


----------



## dward51 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmm....... I remember my grandmother making squirrel dumplings back in the day.  Just had to watch out for the occasional #8 shot though.  Have not had squirrel in decades but I can still remember the smell and taste after seeing those photos.  Man I miss those days. Life was so much simpler then
 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 25, 2012)

Never thought I would try squirrel but I think I have to after seeing your post!  Great job!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 25, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Looks tasty...
> 
> No squirrels for me tho...long story...
> 
> ...


Great photo!!


----------



## venture (Oct 25, 2012)

Great looking meal, Roller.  I would eat that any time!

Except I mis-read the title.  I thought you said "squirrel dumpings"?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now I am thinking about the neighbor's cat that thinks my garden is a public cat restroom?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## roller (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Guy`s...give it a try...Venture you better leave that cat alone..although I really can`t see much difference...


----------



## paulkucz (Jan 6, 2013)

Any chance of getting the recipe for how you cooked up the squirrels?  I've never tried squirrel, but next time I'm in the woods and they're in season, I'll consider taking a few.

Thanks


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 6, 2013)

My brother and I grew up squirrel hunting. We usually ate them fried like chicken. People who never tried it have no idea just how tasty it is.

Chuck


----------



## sawzall (Jan 7, 2013)

Did you actually boil them with the heads on them? I would have thought you should cut the heads off first?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh wow Roller that looks great! I haven't had squirrel in many years. I used to go hunting with my uncle and still remember cleaning and skinning them. Granny would flour and fry them up...Good eats. She also made it with dumplings, both ways - your way and the drop kind but never from Bisquick! Thanks for the memories and would you post up the boiling and seasonings - doing some squirrel hunting here too!


----------



## moikel (Jan 14, 2013)

Dont have squirrels down here but would have no trouble eating that plate. I love the fact that it obviously resonated with so many people. We do have a hell of a lot of possums & this big guy,a breeding pair will eat 200 possums a year. Does resemble Northern Hemisphere owls ,he is a powerful owl .ninox strenua. Wingspan about 4-5 feet.













Unknown.jpeg



__ moikel
__ Jan 14, 2013


----------

